# Home Defense Rig



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope and pray its never used for its intended purpose but now that I see the completed project I feel pretty darn proud of it and I wanted to share. Benelli Supernova Tactical that I got a pretty good deal on used, Mesa Tactical Rail/Side Saddle, Bushnell TRS-25, iProtec LG Universal Mount, Surefire G2X flashlight, loaded with 00 Buck.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have an 870 Police for home defense. However I keep mine stock with no external attachments. For home defense, I want my gun light as possible and clean with nothing to snag or get in the way. Maybe I'm stupid, but I figure if I need to reload in a home defense situation... I picked the wrong weapon. Also never understood having a flashlight on a weapon used for home defense. Seems to me, using one would highlight your position & you would give up the advantage of knowing your own home.

I'm certainly not putting you down, just discussing home defense decisions. Beautiful gun!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice gun.

For me.

Same M37 Ithaca my dad got me for Christmas. I've hunted with than gun so much it feels like a part of me. Practice makes perfect....

With old school foster slugs it will drop a deer to 100yds, done that, actually longest one shot was 97 paces, double lunger. Also have used all kinds of shot. The slug barrel throws buck great up close. For birdies and longer shot I have a 28" modified barrel


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

870 Tac-14 with brace in house and 870 Marine mag in shop. NO semi auto jammer for self defense for me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Since I don't have to worry about neighbors . . . or others in my AO . . . my AR or M14 is far more than adequate to handle such "problems" if they should arise.

I personally don't like the idea of having to reload in a firefight . . . so I can drop something in the neighborhood of 89 empties on the floor by exchanging guns 3 times . . . before I have to consider the possibility of reloading. 

Can't do that with a shotgun . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Since I don't have to worry about neighbors . . . or others in my AO . . . my AR or M14 is far more than adequate to handle such "problems" if they should arise.
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of having to reload in a firefight . . . so I can drop something in the neighborhood of 89 empties on the floor by exchanging guns 3 times . . . before I have to consider the possibility of reloading.
> 
> ...


If you're still fighting after 89 rds, you probably ain't gonna make it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you're still fighting after 89 rds, you probably ain't gonna make it.


I disagree, My money's on Pastor Dwight and when he is still fighting after 89 rounds any thugs left better haul ass because I have a standing order for 100 Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pikes from Dwight! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a good looking rig. I am running a short barrel shotgun with 00 myself. Light, compact, easy to run and manipulate in a house as well as devastating. Always one in the tube. The only thing the bad guy may hear, if he listens closely, is the sound of the safety being disengaged before his head explodes.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Since I don't have to worry about neighbors . . . or others in my AO . . . my AR or M14 is far more than adequate to handle such "problems" if they should arise.
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of having to reload in a firefight . . . so I can drop something in the neighborhood of 89 empties on the floor by exchanging guns 3 times . . . before I have to consider the possibility of reloading.
> 
> ...


Where I live the neighbors are a factor in decisions that are made in a home defense scenario making large caliber rifles and slugs a no no. I'm hoping for a one shot stop or a 5 shot stop if scenario becomes reality however I am prepared with other options which can quickly be deployed should the situation warrant.



******* said:


> I have an 870 Police for home defense. However I keep mine stock with no external attachments. For home defense, I want my gun light as possible and clean with nothing to snag or get in the way. Maybe I'm stupid, but I figure if I need to reload in a home defense situation... I picked the wrong weapon. Also never understood having a flashlight on a weapon used for home defense. Seems to me, using one would highlight your position & you would give up the advantage of knowing your own home.
> 
> I'm certainly not putting you down, just discussing home defense decisions. Beautiful gun!


Thanks! I don't take it as being put down. In my judgement and experiences the benefits of having a light outweigh the detriments so that is why its there and that's why a small streamlight is part of my EDC. Not to mention there wouldn't be much sneaking if anyone got in my house because the dog would make sure everyone in the house knows something is wrong. The Remington 870 Police is a darn fine weapon, I've shot them myself several times.

With everything that's been going on I've also been looking at some less than lethal options to have laying around and came across 12 gauge pepperball rounds. I'm curious if anyone here has experimented with them and how those experiments turned out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a variety of shotguns, because bought used they are inexpensive, and they are cheap to feed.

The wife's defense long gun is a Winchester 1300 Youth Model 20 ga.
My anti human shotgun is an Ithaca Model 37 DS Featherweight Police Special 12 ga that set me back $300 used. This is a rifle sighted, open choke, 18" barrel gun, mine serial numbers to 1972. She stays loaded with OO buck.

Close at hand in the house is a Mossberg Silver Reserve 12 ga O/U, and a Stoger Uplander SXS 20 ga. These are for barn yard defense of our animals from predators. They are also the only ones of my 14 shotguns that I bought brand new.
In my truck is a Stevens 67E 12 ga pump. Stevens 67's were used in Vietnam, so I feel comfortable with this particular piece. For $175 it was a solid deal.

For fun, I have a number of single shots, 12, 20 & .410.
One of my "project guns" is a 1940 H&R Model 120 Game Gun. This is a tube magazine fed bolt action 16 ga. I got this one for free since it needed work.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A light is great if your never sure where all your friendlies maybe. I have a son that at 21 you never know what he and is friends may think is fun at night. Being able to illuminate the activity could be a life savor. Shot guns with extended tubes are more than adequate when loaded with 00 buck or slugs. Both Remington 870 and maverick 88 is available here.9

With the roving angry mobs an ak with a 75 round drum, mepro 21 illuminated sight and tac light is pretty good. I would agree with the sentiment of never give up but realistically if I need more than 75 rounds I am in deep Kimshe.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> A light is great if your never sure where all your friendlies maybe. I have a son that at 21 you never know what he and is friends may think is fun at night. Being able to illuminate the activity could be a life savor. Shot guns with extended tubes are more than adequate when loaded with 00 buck or slugs. Both Remington 870 and maverick 88 is available here.9
> 
> With the roving angry mobs an ak with a 75 round drum, mepro 21 illuminated sight and tac light is pretty good. I would agree with the sentiment of never give up but realistically if I need more than 75 rounds I am in deep Kimshe.


My AR is wearing a Vortex Strike Eagle zero'd at 50 and is good up to 300 with that zero. While I'm prepared otherwise my primary defense outside the house is locked windows, doors, and ultimatly LEO. If me and mine are safe inside the house I'm more than willing to make a call and wait for them to come and take care of the issue for me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> With everything that's been going on I've also been looking at some less than lethal options to have laying around and came across 12 gauge pepperball rounds. I'm curious if anyone here has experimented with them and how those experiments turned out.


You mean, just hurt 'em?

What's wrong with you boy?

:devil::devil::vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> You mean, just hurt 'em?
> 
> What's wrong with you boy?
> 
> :devil::devil::vs_laugh:


If you handload shotgun, some 12ga rock salt loads might be great to disperse a mob without killing them.

Up close those would be lethal and at range still might poke an eye out. I guess it would depend on the size salt you used? Shaker size might useful up close to blind assailants without killing. Maybe mix in some powdered habanero too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you handload shotgun, some 12ga rock salt loads might be great to disperse a mob without killing them.
> 
> Up close those would be lethal and at range still might poke an eye out. I guess it would depend on the size salt you used? Shaker size might useful up close to blind assailants without killing. Maybe mix in some powdered habanero too.


In Florida, that would be considered use of deadly force.
So, you might as well do it right. Buck shot.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Florida, that would be considered use of deadly force.
> So, you might as well do it right. Buck shot.


You're right of course.

Just can't get the image out of my mind though: a wide line of maybe two dozen guys with 12 gauge shotguns, advancing on the threatening mob and firing rock salt into it. Warms the old heart.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

My home defense rigs have varied over the years from the overly complicated and complex workings of a fully decked out AND legal suppressed SBR to my Glock. If and that's a very strong if, this individual or more than likely the group manage to get into my house my wife and I have a plan established. Lil Mama Bear will take her suppressed Saiga 410 with a mounted light and the dogs and lock down in the boy's room. She has a Bronc box in there loaded to the gills with more drums, her one plate carrier and pistol. Meanwhile I'll take my Ithaca Mag 10 Roadblocker and go about dealing with the threats as duplex loads of #4 and 00 buck see fit.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> You mean, just hurt 'em?
> 
> What's wrong with you boy?
> 
> :devil::devil::vs_laugh:


If you just hurt them, they can still hurt you back. I am in favor of them not being able to hurt you back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Grinch said:


> My home defense rigs have varied over the years from the overly complicated and complex workings of a fully decked out AND legal suppressed SBR to my Glock..........


Home defense firearms should never be suppressed. You want EVERYONE to know there's shots being fired.

If there's more than one BG, it will likely send 'em running. It warns other members of your tribe that's something's amiss. It also alerts as many neighbors as possible that something is wrong nearby. And if they're neighbors worth a shyte, they'll come to your aid.

Plus.... suppressors are just extra weight. And they make the entire rig longer than necessary. It's a home-defense rig: meaning you plan on using it IN your home. Those extra inches sticking out make it less maneuverable inside a structure.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Home defense firearms should never be suppressed. You want EVERYONE to know there's shots being fired.

If there's more than one BG, it will likely send 'em running. It warns other members of your tribe that's something's amiss. It also alerts as many neighbors as possible that something is wrong nearby. And if they're neighbors worth a shyte, they'll come to your aid.

Plus.... suppressors are just extra weight. And they make the entire rig longer than necessary. It's a home-defense rig: meaning you plan on using it IN your home. Those extra inches sticking out make it less maneuverable inside a structure.[/QUOTE]

Here's how I see it; you kill someone whether it's justified or otherwise there's still a transition back into life ( not for them). It may not be normal life for me, but for my wife and boys. The last thing my wife needs are two boys crying while possibly bandaging me up, she doesn't need that while police are taking me away in handcuffs. My " tribe " is my wife and dogs from that standpoint and they'll already be aware of the situation. If you take the time ( which I encourage) to read my post This is My Castle you'll understand that a single gunshot will not resonate with the individuals who have taken the time to enter my home. My neighbors may hear the shot, probably won't pay any attention to it besides if 98% of them are the calvary I oughta have Stevie Wonder as my lookout. My SBR's are purposefully built for maneuverability in a vehicle so a floor plan specifically tailored to avoid tight scenarios won't be a problem. Talk about weight all you want I slung drill steel for 5 years those ounces mean nothing.


----------



## Lisa93 (Jun 30, 2020)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Where I live the neighbors are a factor in decisions that are made in a home defense scenario making large caliber rifles and slugs a no no. I'm hoping for a one shot stop or a 5 shot stop if scenario becomes reality however I am prepared with other options which can quickly be deployed should the situation warrant.
> 
> Thanks! I don't take it as being put down. In my judgement and experiences the benefits of having a light outweigh the detriments so that is why its there and that's why a small streamlight is part of my EDC. Not to mention there wouldn't be much sneaking if anyone got in my house because the dog would make sure everyone in the house knows something is wrong. The Remington 870 Police is a darn fine weapon, I've shot them myself several times.
> 
> With everything that's been going on I've also been looking at some less than lethal options to have laying around and came across 12 gauge pepperball rounds. I'm curious if anyone here has experimented with them and how those experiments turned out.


The dogs..thats a big factor. The barn dogs would probably get any home invaders before they got to the house. And i would find their parts in the fall when i mow the side field along with the deer parts they drag over there. Kinda yucky..lol I guess they could shoot the dogs..? but either way..I would have plenty of advanced warning somethings up.. Downsides are..anybody coming to visit has to call me before they turn in the driveway, i have to go to the post office to get my mail, i have to burn my trash or haul it to the dump, and i cant order a pizza....lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I hope and pray its never used for its intended purpose but now that I see the completed project I feel pretty darn proud of it and I wanted to share. Benelli Supernova Tactical that I got a pretty good deal on used, Mesa Tactical Rail/Side Saddle, Bushnell TRS-25, iProtec LG Universal Mount, Surefire G2X flashlight, loaded with 00 Buck.
> View attachment 107367


Looks deadly. Congrats. I am not a fan of lights to attached to guns if thats part of the system. I just as soon hold the light in my hand. Been thorugh some scenarios like that and feel much more comfortable. Fixed light on my gun makes me feel like a target some reason. lol. Now I wouldnt be above a laser. The swat boy said old blind guys can see the green one better than the red one sin the day but they cost more...dontcha know. I keep my yet fired several year old mossberg fully primed and just needing a shuck cased up near the front door. Few number 4 SS birdshot scheduled to come out first followed by naught buck to come up next.


----------

